# Egyptian themed viv (VERY pic heavy)



## HeatherMacleod (Jun 5, 2008)

I've always fancied make a fake background, I enjoy that kind of thing, but I didn't think the rock type ones really worked for snakes, they look best with lizards, and I didn't have a spare setup to put a snake in while I put one in their viv, so I never did one....until now

I got this snake








from Sir Slithers with that set up, not something I'd keep her in permanently, but great for quarantine. (The bulb wasn't used, mat and stat was) I also got inspired by her name; Cleopatra the Desert King Snake. She needed a viv fit for an Egyptian queen. I also saw a background done by Becky Wheeler on here, done like a Gothic graveyard, and realised thay a fake rock background didn't have to be a rocky landscape, it could be anything I wanted.

So I got this great big viv (3x2x2) from Brittanicus








and started planning.

I decided I wanted it to look (kind of) like the insides of Egyptian temples/tombs and pyramids so of course the first thing to do was watch The Mummy and The Mummy Returns:2thumb: Then we went to B&Q and got all the stuff we needed.

Started with making the basic shapes for the back wall









Then I wanted a platform supported by columns. I cut the circles of polystyrene out using a hole saw.








Then built them up using wooden kebab sticks and silicone








I made her a hide too. It's based on the sarcophagus inside the Kings Chamber in the Great Pyramid at Giza








Then came the fun bit. I wanted it to look as though the walls had been carved in antiquity, just like the walls of some of the tombs in the Valley of the Kings. So, I drew my designs onto the polystyrene and then went over the lines with a hot pyrography iron (soldering iron would work) and melted the image into the foam.

















It took me a couple of weeks to get to this point, as I could only do a little bit (10-15mins max) at a time before my back gave in, but finally it was time to grout everything.

I made the grout up with water mixed with acrylic paints to make a sandstone colour base








But I found applying it just hurt me too much, so I press ganged two willing helpers to get messy instead of me. (My daughters)









It worked quite well with the first coat, they had fun,








But when that had dried a few days later, they got a bit bored and weren't quite as careful. By the time all three coats had been applied some of the details had been lost as the grout filled some of the carved lines:bash:
Never mind, it was time to paint it. Again I could only do a bit at a time, but it ended up like this.
















The symbols on the inside of the lid of the sarcophagus were copied from The Mummy, it's the markings that Imhotep scratches into the lid of his sarcophagus and Evie translates as "Death is only the beginning"

The only thing left to do was varnish it all. The B&Q "Clear" exterior varnish turned out to be not that clear, but I thought the way it went all mottled on the grout actually gave a really cool aged look to it. It's taken a couple of weeks for the smell to clear, but we finally got it in place and with her 8 week quarantine up, Queen Cleopatra can enjoy her new home.

















By the way, in case you were wondering, all the images are iconic egyptian symbols. On the left hand side we have Horus presenting the (dead)Pharaoh to Osiris. On the back panel: bottom left is Horus taking the Pharaoh on the barge of the dead, bottom right is Anubis weighing Pharaoh's heart against a feather. Ammit the destroyer will eat his soul if it is too heavy. The top right is the Eye of Horus. The cartouche in-between the two sarcophagi is the actual Hieroglyphic Cartouche for Cleopatra and one of the sarcophagi is open because the mummy has been woken and has escaped:gasp: see if you can spot him:2thumb: Top right is a traditional Egyptian scarab, similar to one worn by Tutankhamen. The right hand panel shows the goddess Maat, goddess of truth, justice and world order, kneeling before Hathor who welcomes the dead into the next life. Here endeth the lesson in Egyptology:lol2:


----------



## lionfish (Jul 15, 2009)

It's a kind of magic :2thumb:

Soz I couldn't resist a Highlander reference as it's my favourite film


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

That is probably the nicest and best use of fake rock and a themed viv I've seen. I wouldn't mind having a tank like that awesome job m8!


----------



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

thats epic


----------



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

wow thats fantastic. youve done agreat job hun : victory:


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

Fab!!!!!


----------



## Silas (Aug 25, 2010)

That's the single most awesome thing i've ever seen! :notworthy: I want 1!


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

Thats pretty good. Has made me wanna go and watch the mummy films again :2thumb:


----------



## komodoking (May 18, 2010)

Fantastic build, looks good, Congrats


----------



## JoshN (Nov 13, 2009)

Looks very good, well done!


----------



## HeatherMacleod (Jun 5, 2008)

lionfish said:


> It's a kind of magic :2thumb:
> 
> Soz I couldn't resist a Highlander reference as it's my favourite film


:2thumb::2thumb::no1::2thumb::2thumb:
Mine too


Thanks everyone. I'm really happy with it.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

WOW it looks fantastic


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

haha thats awesome! :2thumb:


----------



## ptsmith (Aug 17, 2010)

thats quality work, its made me feel my viv for dragons are boring now. got to try something like that myself now


----------



## jbateman1995 (Jul 21, 2010)

wow that looks amazing, i wish i could make things like that:no1:


----------



## jinks (May 29, 2009)

that really is amazing!


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

thats friggin ace!!!!!!!!!!

well done:no1:


----------



## Syl85 (Aug 22, 2010)

WoW!
That is.........colorfull : victory:


----------



## Trezeck (Sep 13, 2010)

Brilliant looking viv. Love it!

:notworthy:


Gotta now try and come up with something my self lol


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

wow im gob smacked at that , that is truely fab 110% :2thumb:


----------



## Wizard (Jun 27, 2007)

Having only been to Cairo a few weeks ago to see pyramids etc, this is of added interest for me. I can honestly say that is just like peering into one of the tombes they have on display at the Egyptian museum! The effect you have managed to create is amazing..."impressed" just doesnt even begin to cover it! Hats off to you!:notworthy:


----------



## HeatherMacleod (Jun 5, 2008)

Wizard said:


> Having only been to Cairo a few weeks ago to see pyramids etc, this is of added interest for me. I can honestly say that is just like peering into one of the tombes they have on display at the Egyptian museum! The effect you have managed to create is amazing..."impressed" just doesnt even begin to cover it! Hats off to you!:notworthy:



Wow! :gasp: Thanks!!!:blush:


----------



## Davemum (Sep 19, 2007)

Having recently come back from a tour of Egypt, including the vally of the kings and Horus' temple - i have to say this is awsome! And really does look like the inside of a tomb!
: victory:
I'm now very jelous and just want to be back there!

Amy xx


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

Amazing viv, nice one :2thumb:


----------

